# Queen's Gambit soundtrack with dialogue but no music ...



## Harry (Feb 8, 2021)

I watched this on YouTube - a piece made to what appears to be a soundtrack from The Queen's Gambit, without music - anyone know where this is available from - the music-free soundtrack?


----------



## boinzy (Feb 12, 2021)

He answered that question in a comment below the video:



> Thank you very much! I used the original clip, actually. I equalized it so to boost the frequencies with the dialogue and the FX and then muted every part where there was no audible ambient sound or dialogue. It was kind of a long work, but it was not too hard because the scene has almost no dialogue and very few ambient sounds.


----------



## Ray Cole (May 7, 2021)

I'm getting an "ffmpeg library not found" error when I try to use it, but the streaming music company, Deezer, has released a research-oriented program they're calling "Spleeter" which uses AI algorithms trained on Deezer's huge database of music files to extract 2, 4, or 5 (your choice) stems from any audio file. With a tool like that, it might be possible to extract dialog and sound effects into one audio file and the music into another. That way, you could remove the music from any favorite movie scene and try to write your own replacement score. 

More info about Spleeter is here: https://deezer.io/releasing-spleeter-deezer-r-d-source-separation-engine-2b88985e797e


----------

